
Ask HN: Web devs, how many times a week do you deploy? CI? CD? - ericb
If anyone knows of studies on CI&#x2F;CD prevalence, that would also be interesting to share.<p>We integrate about 15 times a week (3x a day), and deploy every 2 weeks. CI, but no CD and we&#x27;re &quot;enterprise.&quot;
======
hitsurume
We deploy Monday to Thursday at set times and will HOTFIX / rollback as
needed. Deploys take at most 30 minutes depending on what we're deploying. CI
with some CD. I'm a DevOps / Release Eng and one of my reasons for not going
full CD is we don't have the acceptable amount of automated tests to fully
trust running CD, since our deploy process involves Spot / Smoke tests that
are manual. Trying to get management to implement more tests that come from
Dev side has been a struggle.

~~~
ericb
Do you do automated load tests? What is the frequency on them if not. Also
curious what your stack is?

~~~
hitsurume
Our stack is Java / Tomcat + PSQL / Memcache. We don't do much load testing
mainly because our traffic has been steady and we havn't introduced any new
components where we need to gauge load. Not only that but we're probably going
to incorporate AWS eventually and do auto-scaling to deal with load. Having
functional / unit / integration tests are way more important to us.

------
iends
Commits to master automatically get deployed to dev environment. Dev gets
promoted to test about once a week for internal scale testing. Test gets
promoted to stage (which is what the company uses internally) and prod about
once every two weeks, depending on the features queued up.

We can go from Dev -> Prod in about two hours (with all our tests running) if
there is a real need.

~~~
ericb
Do you load test before each release? Who does that, and what is the stack?

------
cauterized
We integrate continuously; deploy to staging almost continuously (probably
averages 2x/day per developer); deploy to production 1-3x/week (once we
automate that it'll probably be daily or 2x/day on average).

------
UK-AL
We build and deploy to test on every commit.

Deploy to production almost daily, usually for items that have been in test
for a few days

